# Accidentally overworked my horse



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

We all make mistakes... Just deal with the consequences, learn and move on!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, basically at this point all you can do is look forward, if he's lame beyond norm have him seen by a vet and remember this in the future. Never feel bad about asking someone to gear down rather than gearing your horse up. We also always rub ours down briskly with liniment and walk them cool. 
Hope your boy feels better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, not to be mean, but if he was at a 10 on the pain scale, that would mean he was 3-legged lame and a vet should have already been called so my gut is telling be that the ranch owner is being a bit overdramatic.

Don't beat yourself up about it, you pushed a bit too hard because you didn't know. Now, you have learned a valuable lesson for next time. We've all been there at some point and now that it's done, all you can really do is to make sure he gets cared for and remember this learning experience.

If he is avoiding putting any weight on the leg at all, then I would call a vet out ASAP. I don't know if you have him stalled or if he's in a place where he can really move around, but, if he is able to walk, I would want him out where he can walk and stay active. If he's just limping on the leg with some swelling, I would give him 3-4 days with a little bit of bute and a lot of cold-hosing. If he's not showing any improvement by then, I would bring in the vet.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

In addition to what the other posters said (plus my own addition of sympathy, it stinks when that happens! But at least you're aware of it and sympathetic to your horse, unlike some people I know irl), if you're interested in getting your guy up to a 15 mile ride-sorta level of fitness, I really recommend this book:
Amazon.com: Equine Fitness: A Program of Exercises and Routines for Your Horse (9781603424639): Jec Aristotle Ballou: Books

Reading it opened my eyes SO much to how I'm helping or hindering my horse's fitness. I realized that there are a few things I do "to be nice" that are actually making work harder for Lacey in the long run. It was just crazy helpful. 
And, the book comes with each exercise in the book (half the book is made up of illustrated exercises targeted for whatever your goal is, my favorite is that there's an entire group of exercises targeted towards older horses) printed on flash cards that you can pull out and take to the barn with you and stick in your pocket while you ride if you want. 
It's also very easy to read and understand with really great illustrations. I definitely recommend it. 

Good luck with your boy! I hope he feels better super soon.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Wallaby is right, that Equine Fitness book is awesome! I've got it hanging out on my shelf too, and I'm always referencing it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Recently I have to have my trainer or someone ride with me when I ride Selena to monitor my time on her back and how hard I work her. Before we would always be finished within the hour or two hours....But since she's started barrel training, I find it so hard to quit her because she's such a blast! I've never lamed her up but I have made her sore a few times (And she's NEVER been sore), so that's why now. And if someone isn't around I set a timer for myself, check when the alarm goes off, and then work on slow stuff to cool her out. lol

Just gotta live and learn...And agreed with smrobs, I doubt he is a 10 on the pain scale.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know that this is an indication that you worked your horse to hard. In fact I'd wonder how sound the horse was to start with if it was sore for a couple days after a long ride. I've rode many horses down and they may not have a lot of umph the next day but they aren't sore. At any rate he's not tired he's lame so I think the problem wasn't how hard he was ridden but possibly the speed over the terrain that caused the horse to fall and injur himself.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If your horse was sore after other rides? Then something is not right. Either underlying lameness issues, poor saddle fit, or your mechanics as a rider, or your lack of knowledge on when horse has had enough.

Horse should not be sore for a couple of days, and then be expected to perform the same thing over again that got them sore the previous time without serious thought about what you are doing wrong.

Whether it is horses are in poor condition, you are pushing them too hard, including past point horse is essentially give out, or being over confident on what horse can handle is a moot point here. Something is wrong, and needs to be addressed.

I hope your horse doesn't have more problems after this last escapade, but damage to the knee can be serious, and long lasting.

If your horse gets sound again, you need to consider the fitness level of your horse, and who you are riding with in terms of what you push your horse to do. And work to get your horse in better shape by sticking to shorter rides and choosing a trail partner that fits the way you ride.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

"I_f your horse gets sound again, you need to consider the fitness level of your horse, and who you are riding with in terms of what you push your horse to do. And work to get your horse in better shape by sticking to shorter rides and choosing a trail partner that fits the way you ride."_

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/accidentally-overworked-my-horse-116089/#ixzz1ouoS0WS8

Please read this part more than once. This is key. You need to be riding with someone with whom you cooperate for the good of all involved. If you need to key down for a bit, they should help you by doing that, and vise versa.

Most likely bruised from the fall-agree with the others. Turn out, cold hose and watch it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SorrelHorse said:


> Recently I have to have my trainer or someone ride with me when I ride Selena to monitor my time on her back and how hard I work her. Before we would always be finished within the hour or two hours....But since she's started barrel training, I find it so hard to quit her because she's such a blast! I've never lamed her up but I have made her sore a few times (And she's NEVER been sore), so that's why now. And if someone isn't around I set a timer for myself, check when the alarm goes off, and then work on slow stuff to cool her out. lol


Really? You would put your own fun over the welfare of your horse so much someone has to babysit you?


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

Now you are going to think I'm being a wise *** here, but I'm not. 

I run, I know that each time I push myself to the next mileage level, I'm going to hurt. So go out and do some workout and overdo it. See how you feel the next few days. It will give you a little hint of what your horse is going through. 

When I have just started back to working my horses regularly. I have much more understanding of conditioning because of my own physical workouts. I will often run the trails that I ride....what a perspective that gave me! 

Getting back in shape requires some sore muscles...both human and equine. After a long ride, do you cool and liniment your horse? Knowing he fell on a knee I would have automatically at least cold hosed it and given him a bute to help avoid some soreness. Just like I would have iced my own ouchies and taken an aspirin. Put yourself in their shoes and you will become a better person and horse owner.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Update- He's doing much better this morning! He's stiff, but he had spunk back today and can definitely walk around his stall. 

Big Black Crow- I know exactly what you are talking about. I did a half marathon in December and I understand how the training works. I've also walked the trails and it is hard work. 

Kevinshorses- I'm wondering the same thing about him having a prior issue. He doesn't seem as "fluid" as the other horses when he moves around his stall. Once he warms up, he moves around great, but stiffness seems to be there. I'm not sure if this is something that will resolve itself or not. 

He's been getting buted regularly and he just looked so much better today. I wasn't trying to keep him up with the other horse, but in retrospect, I know that I should have asked to lead. My horse gets insecure when we are far from the barn about being alone. If we would have led, much of this would have been avoided. Next time, I will speak up. We do rides from 6-15 miles every week on very mountainous terrain. He has been sore/stiff after previous 15 milers, but he's never fallen before. This was the only time I've seen him like this. Many horses have difficulty keeping up with him and we know that he has really gotten into better shape over the last few months. However, this horse we were following was definitely in better condition.
I appreciate advice from everyone!
I know that I have so much left to learn and I really feel so bad that he was in pain.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Well, not to be mean, but if he was at a 10 on the pain scale, that would mean he was 3-legged lame and a vet should have already been called so my gut is telling be that the ranch owner is being a bit overdramatic.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up about it, you pushed a bit too hard because you didn't know. Now, you have learned a valuable lesson for next time. We've all been there at some point and now that it's done, all you can really do is to make sure he gets cared for and remember this learning experience.
> 
> If he is avoiding putting any weight on the leg at all, then I would call a vet out ASAP. I don't know if you have him stalled or if he's in a place where he can really move around, but, if he is able to walk, I would want him out where he can walk and stay active. If he's just limping on the leg with some swelling, I would give him 3-4 days with a little bit of bute and a lot of cold-hosing. If he's not showing any improvement by then, I would bring in the vet.


My husband said the same thing. If my horse was a 10, he should be rushed emergency to vet. I wonder if she was being over dramatic in effort to drive home the point that I really need to listen to my horse. Lesson learned.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Palomine said:


> If your horse was sore after other rides? Then something is not right. Either underlying lameness issues, poor saddle fit, or your mechanics as a rider, or your lack of knowledge on when horse has had enough.
> 
> Horse should not be sore for a couple of days, and then be expected to perform the same thing over again that got them sore the previous time without serious thought about what you are doing wrong.
> 
> ...



Sorry to keep posting back to back, but there is so much to respond to. I will keep what you said in mind. I guess that I thought after a horse had a harder work out than normal, they might be a little sore. (Of course, I don't mean like this particular ride) I mean like he has been in the past. We have done 8 or more and he seems fine, it's just after the really long rides. Maybe horses are not like humans, but after I do a hard gym work out, I'm sore for a few days, but then stronger. After doing this for months, I'm usually not sore unless I push really hard. Like I said before, I have a lot to learn and I appreciate what the more experienced people have to offer.


----------

